# Chest of Drawers for Daughter



## dannyinhouston (Jan 3, 2020)

I made this chest of drawers back during my "contrasting wood bling" period. Red oak frame with cocobolo panels, cocobolo hand-turned drawer pulls, and ebony inlay accents. At that time I was using an Incra jig for the dovetails.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 8 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 3, 2020)

Beautiful.


----------



## phinds (Jan 3, 2020)

WOW. That's terrific. If she doesn't love this, you should take her down to the orphanage and trade her in,

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## William Tanner (Jan 3, 2020)

I really like the contrast with the woods.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 3, 2020)

Man, that's nice! The Ebony inlays really make the panels stand out.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 3, 2020)

Very nice


----------



## T. Ben (Jan 3, 2020)

WOW!!


----------



## Mike Hill (Jan 3, 2020)

Stunning!


----------



## dannyinhouston (Jan 3, 2020)

Here's a close up of a drawer. I only used shellac for the finish.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Steve Smith (Jan 21, 2020)

Well executed piece. I don't like using oak for furniture, but the accent panels are very nice.


----------



## Gardnaaa (Jan 21, 2020)

Will you adopt me? I’m only 27 and I will do house chores! I Promise! Beautiful work Danny.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jan 21, 2020)

Zack @Gardnaaa has the idea. Anyone would love to have that masterpiece. I'll bet that thing is heavy and not likely to tip over even if children use the drawers as a step ladder. Like you, I love shellac finishes. I've been using them for 40 years.


----------



## Maverick (Jan 21, 2020)

Beautiful heirloom piece of furniture. Well done.


----------



## Gardnaaa (Jan 21, 2020)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Zack @Gardnaaa has the idea. Anyone would love to have that masterpiece. I'll bet that thing is heavy and not likely to tip over even if children use the drawers as a step ladder. Like you, I love shellac finishes. I've been using them for 40 years.


Bullseye shellac?


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jan 21, 2020)

Gardnaaa said:


> Bullseye shellac?


No, I buy flakes and dissolve them when I have a project. The canned liquid stuff expires too quickly and many of them are already expired when you buy them. Just buy flakes and dissolve them as you need them. If vacuum sealed, they stay fresh for many years.

I buy from this company https://www.shellac.net/Shellac_ordering_list.html

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 21, 2020)

Stunning!


----------



## Gardnaaa (Jan 21, 2020)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> No, I buy flakes and dissolve them when I have a project. The canned liquid stuff expires too quickly and many of them are already expired when you buy them. Just buy flakes and dissolve them as you need them. If vacuum sealed, they stay fresh for many years.
> 
> I buy from this company https://www.shellac.net/Shellac_ordering_list.html


Which ones do you buy? And you melt a small bit in a pot?


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jan 21, 2020)

For darker woods, I buy the garnet. For maple like tiger maple, I buy the orange dewaxed and the super blonde dewaxed. Keep in mind that these can be mixed to make other shades. I normally make up a pint at a time using the 2 lb cut which is the equivalent of 2 lbs of flakes in a gallon of alcohol. So a pint would be 4 oz of flakes in a pint of alcohol. Also, shellac is great for kids toys since it's not toxic and is actually used in some candies like M&Ms.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gardnaaa (Jan 21, 2020)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> For darker woods, I buy the garnet. For maple like tiger maple, I buy the orange dewaxed and the super blonde dewaxed. Keep in mind that these can be mixed to make other shades. I normally make up a pint at a time using the 2 lb cut which is the equivalent of 2 lbs of flakes in a gallon of alcohol. So a pint would be 4 oz of flakes in a pint of alcohol. Also, shellac is great for kids toys since it's not toxic and is actually used in some candies like M&Ms.


So always dewaxed?


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jan 21, 2020)

Gardnaaa said:


> So always dewaxed?


Not always but if I'm planning to put something else on top (like an oil based or water based top coat) I use dewaxed as a base. Most anything sticks to shellac if it's dewaxed and all shellac will stick to any surface. George Frank told me many years ago that he could French polish a block of ice if he could just keep it from melting. His point was that shellac will bind to any surface.


----------



## Gardnaaa (Jan 21, 2020)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Not always but if I'm planning to put something else on top (like an oil based or water based top coat) I use dewaxed as a base. Most anything sticks to shellac if it's dewaxed and all shellac will stick to any surface. George Frank told me many years ago that he could French polish a block of ice if he could just keep it from melting. His point was that shellac will bind to any surface.


So if not putting a top coat use waxed? Sorry for all the questions, I only have a small can of bullseye shellac that I used to make a small batch of OB Shine Juice, that I’ve only used once lol


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jan 21, 2020)

Yes, I use the regular shellac that does have wax when I'm doing a finish like French polish or plan to rub it out with mineral oil to flatten and smooth it. I haven't read the information on Bullseye in a very long time so don't know it is dewaxed or not. I would think it is not dewaxed.


----------



## Patrude (Jan 21, 2020)

Incredible use of different woods, beautiful joinery . Well designed. This work is sure to be a family treasure


----------



## Pointer (Feb 7, 2020)

Chester would be proud of them drawers!


----------

